# New book club - anyone interested?!



## Laney~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi everyone

I noticed there's a previous thread on here which hasn't been active for a while so wondered if anyone was interested in starting up a new book club / picking up the previous one?

Hopefully we could set up something that'd be fun and informal and a place all us bookworms to have a good ole natter!  

Laney xx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Laney,



I'd be very interested. I've always wanted to start one at work but only a couple of us there read.

Let's bump this for a while to see if more people are interested.

Kitty xxxx


----------



## jo-a (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey laney im here  

Hi Kitty71  

I would like to join yous hopefully more will come an join too xx


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi i would love to join your book club xx


----------



## jo-a (Jul 19, 2010)

Hiya CarrieAnn32 & welcome  xx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi everyone   

k xx


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

count me in too


----------



## Laney~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi and welcome kitty, carrieanne and nordickat!   Hello again jo-a  

Yay we have the makings of a group! Hmm not sure what we do now....  ... are you reading anything at the mo that we could all pick up or shall we start in a few weeks? or is everyone ready to start now? We could work it so that we each get a chance to choose a book and then after say 4 or 6 weeks arrange a date to catch up and have a chat about it?  I noticed the other group did a poll for the type of book to choose but iv no idea how we do this? Questions questions...!x x


----------



## jo-a (Jul 19, 2010)

Haha !! In all the excitement didn't consider the next step  

I am ready whenever I'll try an find out about the poll and report back asap on that I havnt read anything for a while maybe we could choose something out the current best sellers list maybe ? Just an idea . Arranging a date after a few weeks of reading  sounds good laney  

Hiya nordickat 

Xxx


----------



## jo-a (Jul 19, 2010)

To have a poll we have to start a new poll instead of new topic we could do that or just say what we like on our posts what do you's think ? 

Xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi "bookmarking"  
may be offlin-ish for a couple of weeks though.

enjoyed the last 2 we read through the old book club on here although noone seemed to discuss them much after


----------



## Mistygal (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi there

I would love to join too! I am already in a bookgroup in my town - but you can never read too many books!  

My fave authors include Rose Tremain, Susan Hill, Peter James, Sara Waters so mix of everything really esp contemporary fiction, historical fiction and crime. Up for anything. I have just started reading The Room by Emma Donoghue. Not sure its the right upbeat type of thing though as it is about a mum and small boy imprisoned in a room. It was recommended to me by a pregnant friend and will be on the TV bookclub- but maybe something more upbeat would be better?!    

Mistygal x


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning everyone, 

 I didn't consider how you actually 'do' a book club either. I just thought I'd like it as I'm a complete bookworm. When I die I plan to be reincarnated as a bookshop owner, one with a little coffee shop attached   . Can you believe my Dh wants me to get a Kindle so I stop filling the house with books   it's just not right if you ask me!

Mistygal - I'm reading The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot, which isn't very upbeat either. I can finish it quickly and start something new though. I haven't read The Room yet but I'll read anything I'm told to.

Katxxx


----------



## jo-a (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi twiceblessed and mistygal  

kat its not the same is it ive got a ds and i got the card with 100 books on but it gets on my nerves a actual book is so much better   i love the book / coffee shop dream to  

xx


----------



## Laney~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi everyone and welcome Twiceblessed & Mistygal, I look forward to chatting with you and the other ladies on here  

Kat – you’re book/coffee shop idea sounds fab, and I totally agree on the kindle thing, dh wanted to get me one for xmas to save space but I said no ta it’ll just gather dust! He’d should build me a library instead   

Thanks for looking up the poll thing jo-a, happy to go with saying what we like on our posts. So here goes……

I’m a fan of a typical romcom! Sad I know, Jane Green, Sophie Kinsella, Katie Fforde etc. are some of my faves and was also hooked on twilight saga but fear not, over the past year I have broadened my horizons and I’m totally happy to read anything provided it holds my attention for more than 5 minutes.   

Hehe well until now I never even knew about the TV book club! So that’s what the green specsavers sticker is….    Shall we pick something from there? I don’t mind if it’s not the most upbeat book as long as it avoids the ‘you know what’ subject!!

Laney xx


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

Laney - stear clear of My Daughters Keeper. Its a afb book but veyr much about the taboo subject. My DH has put library lower down the list than wine cellar but I thought that was OK as the only thing that beats hiding yourself in a book is doing it with a glass of vino   It seems we have very different taste as I had to even look up Katie Fforde   so I obviously need to expand my horizons. 

I'm not in the UK so rely on amazon and the last 2 orders I did I just chose randomly and all I did was make sure it had a good rating and that was it. Its so exciting that way, and so far so good.

I just checked out the TV book club book list and I'll happily read any of them.


----------



## Mistygal (Nov 19, 2010)

Here is the TV bookclub link for anyone else to look at: http://www.tvbookclub.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/qs_category_tbp?storeId=351&catalogId=353&langId=100&categoryId=83203

The News Where You Are or My Last Duchess sound like lighthearted reads if we want to start withone of those?

What do husbands have against books?! I would like our entire lounge wrapped in bookshelves. DH hates 'clutter'. 

Mistygal x


----------



## jo-a (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the link misty gal I like the sound of both of them  

Xxx


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone ,
          All the books sound good . I think a  Lighthearted read would be good for our first one x


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm happy with any choice, I'll check out the TV list.

My DP was a real Bibliophobe (although he did manage to read a Jeremy Clarkson autobiography once) but then I introduced him to audiobooks. He does love a good story so I read and he listens and it works!! My cookbook fetish drives him crazy though   

Kitty xx


----------



## Laney~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Evening ladies,

Kat - thanks for the tip!  

Mistygal - thanks for putting the link on!  

I've 'literally' just started the last dutchess and so far its pretty good if peeps fancy reading it too? the news where u are one does sound intriguing though!x x


----------



## Mistygal (Nov 19, 2010)

Morning!

Happy to join you with The last Duchess.  

What do others think?

Mistygal x


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi All, 
Can I join  I've just started Room by Emma Donahoe, but have only just started the first page so am happy to swap.  

I'll read virtually anything (except, perhaps excessive chick lit and sci-fi) - Have just read 'The Help' by Kathryn Stockett, would highly recommend it!

As for the kindle debate, I've had a Sony ereader for about 2 years, it was a gift from my DP as I'm an avid book reader (and she is sick of books in the house I'm thinking!) - It was surprisingly easy to get used to, and now I love it!


----------



## jo-a (Jul 19, 2010)

Hales8181  

Im happy to start with last dutchess girls xx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi girls,

Duchess looks good to me. Let me know and I'll pick up a copy.

K xx


----------



## lislou (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi

Just found you is it to late to join in?

Lislou xxx


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

No, I haven't got the last duchess yet, how long have we got?


----------



## Laney~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi and welcome hales8181 and lislou, it’s never too late to join us   

How’s about we aim for 5 weeks but keep it flexible? xx


----------



## lislou (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello Laney

What book do I need to start reading? Sorry got a bit lost. What happens next all new to me. xx


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Think we're going with My Last Duchess by Daisy Goodwin this time around - Are we going to have a poll for the next one?

I've never been in a book club before - so have no idea either


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hello fellow bookworms!

can i please join??

am an avid reader - anything from chic lit to serial killer thrillers to dickens! I also loved the Twilight stuff and got into the whole vamp thing - but after a while reading about teenagers and thier angst drives you mad.

I will pick up a copy of My last Duchess this week - so have we got 5 weeks to read it?  if its good i'll probably finish it within a week!!

Also -Room by Emma Donaghue - fabulous read.  yes a bit dark -but i literally did not put it down!

look forward to gettign to know you all - as about to embark on another iCSI rollercoaster -will be nice to come into FF & chat about something else!!

sxx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Would like to join in too, I am never too far away from a book and also have a dp who doesn't read unless you count gun magazines.

Do you think I would be able to get in a copy from the libary? think I'll have a look tomoz and if not I'll buy a copy.

Looking forward to all the book chatter

Jules x


----------



## Laney~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Ooo starfishtigger we can have our own room?! That’d be great   How’s about we get reading the book then peeps and post here when we’re ready to have a chat about it? And yep now there’s a few of us it’s probably a good idea to set up a poll for our next one.

Hi Lislou - yep as Hales says we’re opting for My Last Dutchess. It’s probably safe to say we’re all still finding our feet with it a bit (I’ve been in a book club before but never a virtual one!) but I think it’ll work along the lines of: we do a poll for the genre, someone will pick the book (we’ll each get a chance to choose one); we’ll post when we’ve each finished reading it and then book a time / date to go in chat and have a  about it.

Hia sammij, welcome to the thread   I’m with you on twilight, loved it but teenage romance is a bit difficult to relate to these days! My friend’s recommended me The Host also by Stephanie Meyer and said it was better than twilight / easier to relate to so will def read that this year.

Hia and welcome julespenfold – my dh is the same but with xbox magazines!   Think you should be able to get a copy from a library, maybe ring your local and see if they have it in?  

Laney xx


----------



## Mistygal (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for organising Laney!

I will by My Last Duchess this weekend.

Happy reading all!


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hiya,

I really want to get back into reading again, is there room for one more?

xx


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi all - Is it okay to join you??. We have just finished round two of ICSi which eventually ended in miscarriage at 5 weeks so I need a serious distraction.

I am happy to read anything - I am a fan of Jane Green though but have read a few of the TV book club ones in the past and enjoyed them and enjoy trying new Authors. I  just love to have a book in my hand as concentration on tv is non existant at the moment. Never been in a book club before but sounds fun.

Off to Waterstones in a bit.
Luce x


----------



## jo-a (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi MrsMaguire welcome to book club  

Lucemazza, I am sorry to hear of your loss,   I hope book club provides the distraction that you need.    for your next treatment. 

xxxxx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi girls,

"Duchess" is being sold in Tesco for £4.49 and is also in their buy 2 for £8.00 range. Can't wait to finish my current book now so I can get stuck in.

Happy reading!!

k xxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hey fellow readers!

I agree with Kitty - i got mine in tesco on thier 2 4 £8 - the other was Sarra Manning ''you don't have to say you love me'' - complete chic lit but as i start DR next week (YAY) need simple reads.

will start Duchess at w/end -finishign Martina Cole 'The Family' same old ,same old with her books latley.

sam xxx


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Just finished Room (despite me saying that I'd swap to Duchess), I enjoyed it, but doesn't really set the world on fire if you know what I mean.  Have just started Sister by Rosamund Lupton, but promise faithfully I'll pick up a copy of Duchess at the weekend  Who has started it? Is it any good?


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Is it to late to join, I love a good read, just in the middle of the The help brilliant would really recommend that one.


Will start on the Duchess if I read right thats the choice


Mo


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Mo - Loved The Help, was gutted when I finished it! Yes, My Last Duchess is the read for this time.

Are we going to have a poll for categories of book?  Suggestions for categories anyone?


----------



## Laney~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Hallo everyone! Welcome MrsMaguire, lucemazza and Mo80 

Starfishtigger – that’s great thank you!   

Hales8181 – I’ve started last duchess and am half way through, can’t put it down and so far think it’s a great read! 

xx


----------



## lislou (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello Ladies

I am not a fast reader but really want to get started on the book this weekend.
Sounds like you will all get thought the book before i even start.
x


----------



## jebby (Jan 4, 2010)

hey laney....blimey I'm behind the times already should've got straight over hear when you first told me   

hi girls I love a good read so will be joining...if a little late...and will pick up a copy of the duchess tomorrow, DH is on nights this weekend so a good excuse to get stuck in to our new book happy reading girles x x   

lucemazza bless ya honey thats awful    we lost 2 last year so know how you're feeling words cannot describe but hopefully we can all help take your mind somewhere else for a while and get you through big big hugs    

love j x x


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

I still have not gotten off my backside and bought a copy! What date have we got until to read it?


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks for your kind words. I am doing okay - had follow up yesterday and we going to have frozen cycle when we feel ready. 

I got the book from Amazon £4 and next day delivery. - started it last night enjoying it so far.


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

i think 5 weeks from about now - so plently of time!

if i get into a book -i will finish it in about 3 days!

haven't started it yet - sitting on my bedside cabinet. looks good tho!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ill be in for next time x


----------



## jebby (Jan 4, 2010)

Now there's me thinking that because my computer keeps crashing and I haven't been able to get online I'd be well behind plus it usually takes me forever to read a book so I've been reading every night and I'm on chapter 9 already??!! Duchess is brilliant and completely not the sort of book I would've ever picked up hope you're all enjoying it if you've started and if you haven't I hope you enjoy it when you start   

Happy Reading girlies x x x


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just started and it's gorgeous so far!!

Happy reading everyone xx


----------



## Laney~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi everyone 

Jebby - hello!! So nice to see you on here  

Lislou - don’t worry take it at your own pace, I tend to find if the books half decent you end up reading more than you intend to as it’s too difficult to put down!

Twice blessed - no worries, hope to see you for the next one.

Hope those of you that have started the book are enjoying it. Kitty ‘gorgeous’ is a great word to describe it, I haven’t been able to put it down! 

xx


----------



## jebby (Jan 4, 2010)

I agree it is 'gorgeous'    x x


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

nearly finished!  & yes - its a lovely gorgeous read!!


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Guys

Just finished my copy, how is everyone else getting on?

Jules


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

I bought my copy a week ago, however have been trying to beat the clock by crocheting 2 blankets in record time (before our arrivals!) - Hoping to finish them at the end of this week, so will start it then - Shouldn't take me long to plow through it - How long have we got again?


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Finished!  & its great.


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

I am more than half way through and it is a fab book xxxx


----------



## Laney~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Ola ladies! 

Hope you’re all well and have enjoyed / are enjoying reading the book.  

Shall we arrange a chat for the middle or end of next week? 

xx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Laney,

Sounds good to me. It was a great read.

k xxx


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

At last - I've started it last night - Hopefully should have finished it by next week! Enjoying it already


----------



## jebby (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm nearly finished so should be ready for next week...hope you're all keeping well.

Laney did you get my last message hun I sent Monday Just wanted to see if you're ok?   

j x x x


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Ladies ,
    I am nearly finished it. It is a good book. Let me know when the chat is.


----------



## jebby (Jan 4, 2010)

I've finished the book so ready to chat....really enjoyed it wish I still had a few more chapters left


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

hi all finished it tonight so happy to go with wednesday night or friday night


----------



## Laney~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Mornin all  

Shall we go ahead for tonight and hope anyone who's not replied yet is able to join us? 

Hia j xx


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

eight is good for me.


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm out for tonight I'm afraid - I've got about 80 pages left, so don't want any spoilers!  Enjoying it so far!


----------



## jebby (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm free tonight what time?? x x


----------



## Laney~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Let's go for 8pm, if some can't make it or aren't ready just yet we can always set up a second chat for next week. xx


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Help why can't I find the door


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Laney Jebby so sorry I dropped outlast night, I felt so rude!!!


you couldn't make it took me so long to find the chat (my error) and then with a minute our internet dropped out, will look out for the next chat now I know what I'm doing, sooo enjoyed the book it was great.


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

I've got 40 pages left - Loving it!


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

hey all took my ages to sort it out too but made it in the end - think we are chatting again Friday night if anyone wants to join..


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

I will do my best!  I will have finished it by then.

Are we going to have a few suggestions for the next book? Maybe we make a suggestion each followed by a poll?


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hey all

so sorry missed the chat!  haven't had any internet connection in the evenings!

i loved the book & now cannot wait for next series of Downton Abbey to start - it reminded me soo much of that.

where can we vote for the next read - i'm currently reading a real bonkbuster which was half price in Smiths - Hollywood Sinners i think - reminds me of reading Jackie collins - a very easy read but as due to have EC next week -i can't cope with anything else!!

xx


----------



## Laney~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Hia ladies , hope you’re all ok!

Mo80 – hey it’s ok don’t worry,  think we all had a few probs getting in! 

Hales- glad you’re enjoying the book, only a few pages to go…

Jebby, Starfish, Lucemazza – it was really nice chatting with you! I’m so sorry but I can’t now make tonight, feel free to go ahead though and hopefully we can catch up again another time.  

xx


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

hey ladies how is everyone - I am due for FET on Wednesday so getting nervous. I am really sorry but I have got to go to pick DH up from the airport tonight so cannot make it either I thought he was on Eurostar but head in clouds and its a plane not a train.

Jebby Starfish Laney - so sorry to let you down.. 

If anyone wants to chat about book could do Monday or Tuesday night next week... ??.. 

Sorry again
Luce


----------



## jebby (Jan 4, 2010)

hi girls i didn't get on line Friday night either as had bad news Friday morning it's a BFN for us this time so just took the weekend to relax....but I'm fine just one of those things 3rd time lucky maybe in the autumn?!!

DH working every evening this week so I'll be free if we have a book chat.

love and hugs j x x x


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Jebby so sorry to hear your news. Its so hard when you go through so much and dont get the result we are all hoping for.

Hopefully catch up later in the week. I am free tomorrow or possible Wednesday. I am hopefully having FET Wednesday if defrost...

Lots of love
Luce


----------



## Laney~ (Oct 16, 2010)

J -    mwah, iv everything crossed 4 this autumn for u hun, and like u said, who knows what might happen in the meantime 

Luce - iv got everything crossed for u too for weds.     Really hope the defrost goes well & stock up on those comedies for post transfer!

Think I cud do weds for a book chat but go with what's best for the majority, my dads been in & out of hosp over the weekend so depending on how things go I might be seeing him, but won't know for sure till the day.

xx


----------



## jebby (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks Laney   

I'm about Wed so will just keep an eye out....hope your dad's ok hun

love and hugs x x x x x


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies hope everyone is well. I had FET Wednesday so I am now twiddling my thumbs for two weeks. - Well no I am back to work Monday so just had a few days chilling. Just wondered if anyone can recommend something nice to read not to heavy and maybe will even give me a laugh or two.

Enjoy last Duchess a lot. Especially the relationship with the mother in law, always tricky.

Have a good weekend everyone
Luce


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hi all

lucemazza - am also on the 2ww - have read about 5 books so far! you've probably into one by now but i have just read Kiss & Tell by Fiona Walker - absolutley loved it!  if you like a 'bonkbuster' type - which is also very funny, well worth a read.

samx


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

hey Sammij

sounds like It could be good distraction. Havent read anything much don't seem to have to have the concentration. Will definately give it a go...

when is your OTD?.


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Is there going to be a new book soon? I've bought the old one a few weeks ago on amazon but I'm still waiting for it to arrive. It looks really good though. 


xx


----------

